# Whats your definition of a "gamer"?



## Garrett x50 cal (May 14, 2012)

I'm curious as to what TBT thinks.


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

Someone who plays a variety of games, and intensely enjoys them


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 15, 2012)

I think a gamer is someone who plays games.

 Now getting into the topic of hardcore, casual, competitive, and professional gamers is something a bit different. As for me, I've been a hardcore casual gamer for a while now. I put tons of hours into games however I haven't been playing particularly competitive games lately and they are mostly co-op games like Spiral Knights and Rusty Hearts. No particular reason, just what I'm in the mood for currently and they fit my gamer needs.


----------



## Caius (May 15, 2012)

A gamer is simply someone who plays video games, table top games, etc. There's a hierarchy beneath the gamer category that categorizes what kind of gamer someone is. 


As long as someone enjoys what they play they're pretty much a gamer. I consider tabletop games just as intense as a video game and therefore have no qualms including gamers into those categories.


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 15, 2012)

A gamer to me is someone who enjoys playing video games. As in playing different genres with different consoles.


----------



## JasonBurrows (May 15, 2012)

Would I be considered a 'collector' then?


----------



## SockHead (May 15, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would I be considered a 'collector' then?







I think a gamer is anyone who plays a game. I look at it more towards video games though.


----------



## Keenan (May 15, 2012)

I'd consider someone a gamer if they either play a video game a lot or a really good at them. However, I wouldn't consider someone a gamer if they were really bad at video games, they have to at least be decent. Calling someone who plays video games, but stinks at them is like calling someone who needs pool floaties and a life jacket a swimmer. Time does count for something, but skill is mainly what makes you a gamer, imop.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 15, 2012)

Zr388 said:


> A gamer is simply someone who plays video games, table top games, etc. There's a hierarchy beneath the gamer category that categorizes what kind of gamer someone is.
> 
> As long as someone enjoys what they play they're pretty much a gamer. I consider tabletop games just as intense as a video game and therefore have no qualms including gamers into those categories.



By table top you mean monopoly, checkers, clue, etc?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 15, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would I be considered a 'collector' then?



Are your walls filled with thousands of games?

@Garrett: I assume tabletop refers to D&D kind of stuff. 

Zr hit the nail really, but I believe the answers you're interested in is revealed with you ask about the "castes" or something.


----------



## Jake (May 16, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> Would I be considered a 'collector' then?



all i have to say...



Jas0n said:


> JasonBurrows always has to prove his own self-worth, even when the thread isn't about him and there's no hope in hell he'd ever be an administrator.



@sock; true never through of a gamer being considered someone playing like scrabble. IMO i just see video games affiliated with a gamer


----------



## Scraggy (May 16, 2012)

yeah, usually when i hear about someone who's a "gamer", i automatically suppose they play video games .


----------



## SamXX (May 23, 2012)

Someone who enjoys playing games.


----------



## KittyTay (Jul 27, 2012)

Gamer is who enjoying playing games on PC, TV, and Xbox or else in a PS3. He or she would enjoy playing several kinds of games and they have fixed their mind for those games.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 27, 2012)

Well someone who plays all sorts of games


----------



## Riceicle (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone who plays a few different styles of games on a variety of consoles, and plays a session for a long time


----------



## Conor (Jul 27, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> Well someone who plays all sorts of games





Riceicle said:


> Someone who plays a few different styles of games on a variety of consoles, and plays a session for a long time



This.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 27, 2012)

Someone who is highly expert at all types of the game world. Also must play video games for a long time.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 27, 2012)

Conor said:


> This.



SWEET MOTHER MARY, IT'S CONOR!

And someone that plays all kinds of games. Mainly games that involve a controller, not a guitar, or drums, etc. That someone would also be well-versed in video games and be able to talk about all kinds of games, not just Call of Duty.


----------



## Conor (Jul 28, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> SWEET MOTHER MARY, IT'S CONOR!
> 
> And someone that plays all kinds of games. Mainly games that involve a controller, not a guitar, or drums, etc. That someone would also be well-versed in video games and be able to talk about all kinds of games, not just Call of Duty.


----------



## susonjoy (Aug 1, 2012)

In my point of view, a good gamer is who plays the all kinds of games and have knowledge about more games. And also good at playing. He always enjoys playing games always.


----------



## Wubajub (Aug 1, 2012)

A pupil who regularly plays electronic games.


----------



## BlackPepper (Sep 6, 2012)

To me, a gamer is who play games always and checks latest updates on upcoming games.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2012)

way to be harsh on burrows, in this thread's instance.

i think the term gamer is pretty bad, it more often than not brings about a negative connotation, in my opinion.

i'd rather be called nearly anything else, though i'd like to be recognized as someone who is knowledgeable about games, when the subject is at hand.  like if someone asks what i do with my spare time, i'd say play video games.  i wouldn't say i'm a gamer, just someone who really really enjoys video games.  which i guess is about what a gamer is, but again, the negative connotation of someone who is both addicted to video games, has nothing else going for them/doesn't do anything else with their life.. i don't like that, so i tend to shy away from the term gamer i guess.

tl;dr gamer is a dumb word and you should feel dumb for being proud of it

but i hate everything so take my opinion with a pint of salt.


----------



## Winona (Sep 9, 2012)

I play all kinds of video games since the age of six or so. Back in these days, I was riding Epona and the rest of the time, I hid under a blanket when my father would fight Ganondorf or one of the bosses.

Nowadays, I only play games like Harvest Moon, Animal Crossing, Zelda, Prof. Layton and Super Mario. I tried several shooter, such as F.E.A.R. or Call Of Duty with my boyfriend, but I'm not really into it.

I wouldn't call myself a gamer. For me, this phrase means that someone is reaaally hardcore. Like he is playing WoW everyday, that these games are sometimes more important than his real life.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 20, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> way to be harsh on burrows, in this thread's instance.
> 
> i think the term gamer is pretty bad, it more often than not brings about a negative connotation, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 I understand what you're saying if you look at it the way you are it does seem like a negative term but if you think about the term "golfer" that doesn't bring up any negative views so why should "gamer?"


----------



## Caravan (Sep 28, 2012)

In simple words, an addicted game player is known as a gamer.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 28, 2012)

Caravan said:


> In simple words, an addicted game player is known as a gamer.



No it doesnt, although many people have different definitions.

A gamer is someone who keeps up to date of upcoming games. Most gamers anticipate many games at the same time. A gamer does not mean someone who plays shooting games all day.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 28, 2012)

>stereotypes.


Why call yourself something that pulls you into a group of qualities?
Really. If you like playing video games and keeping yourself up to date on your hobby, then that's that. There shouldn't be a title for it. Titles are what separates people from each other, and I don't see why anyone would be proud to call themselves anything other than their name.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 28, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> >stereotypes.
> 
> 
> Why call yourself something that pulls you into a group of qualities?
> Really. If you like playing video games and keeping yourself up to date on your hobby, then that's that. There shouldn't be a title for it. Titles are what separates people from each other, and I don't see why anyone would be proud to call themselves anything other than their name.



So deep.


----------



## DeeMajor (Oct 3, 2012)

My definition is for gamer is gamer has many techniques in their mind and also gamer has many ideas to visit in many ways. Also she or he should have a clear mind to achieve the game. So gamer means really an achiever.


----------



## BellGreen (Oct 3, 2012)

DeeMajor said:


> My definition is for gamer is gamer has many techniques in their mind and also gamer has many ideas to visit in many ways. Also she or he should have a clear mind to achieve the game. So gamer means really an achiever.



I'm surprised you think that. Gallows said that gamer is stereotypical. I agree. It's just separating one type of person to another. Like apartheid.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 3, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:
			
		

> I'm surprised you think that. Gallows said that gamer is stereotypical. I agree. It's just separating one type of person to another. Like *apartheid.*



What...


----------



## Trakker (Oct 4, 2012)

a person who plays games, especially computer or video games. 

Hey cool it matches the dictionary.com definition exactly! :O


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 4, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I'm surprised you think that. Gallows said that gamer is stereotypical. I agree. It's just separating one type of person to another. Like apartheid.



In some ways yeah, but not really to an extreme like apartheid. You do have those people who call themselves gamers, then having those same people go into fits when someone they deem not a 'gamer' calls themselves one and going as far as banning them from servers, that would be an example of apartheid.. sort of.
Which further goes along with my point. It's a stereotype. Just another reason for people to categorize themselves as a whole instead of being individualistic.


----------



## Sporge27 (Oct 4, 2012)

Really a gamer is someone who likes games and defines themselves as such at this point...

I do like the suit of cards classification system for different types of gamers and different people are normally a bit of each.

Spades- those who dig through content, explore, try strange things

Hearts- those in it for the community and social interaction

Diamonds- the collectors, whether it be in game items or achievements, though achievements often attract spades as well

Clubs- those in it for fightin! 

Example using Pokemon.
Spade goes around exploring content trying different things. Likely the people who first found the pokerus.  Often first to find new things.  Just wants to see the whole world.

Diamond wholeheartedly agrees with gotta catch em all... in triplicate... with all the best items... and never use your tms they are too valuable.

Heart trades with friends, discusses on forums, just likes being around other people when playing.

Club will fight you any day.  He likely has EV trained purely to smear your pikachu into the pavement.

Now everyone is a mix of these, but normally you enjoy either exploring, collecting, social interacting, or fighting more in your games.  I think I mostly like exploring, but collecting has a tendency to creep in quite often.


----------



## komicturtle (Oct 4, 2012)

Not a big fan of the word.. "gamer". 

I consider myself a Gaming Enthusiast, however. I have this love for gaming and appreciate a wide variety and not limit myself. I actually believe I have a broader taste in gaming than the average "gamer". Even the "hardcore" or self-proclaimed. I don't associate myself with casuals or hardcore. But I can appreciate the games made for both sides for what they are and not what I want them to be.

My definition of gamer is just someone who plays games.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 10, 2012)

A person that plays a video game.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 11, 2012)

I think that gamer is one of those words that doesn't really have a specific meaning. It's just someone who plays video games. It seems unnecessary to deem it as any more than that, because nobody can come up with a strong argument about who or who isn't a gamer. It's just something people call themselves.


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 15, 2012)

Juicebox said:


> I think that gamer is one of those words that doesn't really have a specific meaning. It's just someone who plays video games. It seems unnecessary to deem it as any more than that, because nobody can come up with a strong argument about who or who isn't a gamer. It's just something people call themselves.



Yeah, I don't see how the definition could be any more than that because if you are "gaming", you are playing a game, that's that. You might suck, and you might never get better. You might not know what you're doing or why you're doing it, but that doesn't have anything to do with being a "gamer".


----------



## Dustbunnii (Nov 5, 2012)

I think a good definition of a gamer would be someone who enjoys and frequently plays a variety of games and someone who is generally up-to-date on the latest games. I don't think that someone has to be "good" in order to be called a gamer because no matter what, they'll be better than someone and if they play often, they'll probably get better. Of course, if they're not good at games then they probably won't play them, or at least not a large variety or not competitively. They might only stick to what they're good at and not branch out into any other genres.
I don't like using the term "gamer" to describe myself because I don't have the money to try out a variety of games, and I'm not willing to spend money on a game or a system that I might not like (I also don't really approve of pirating). There are a lot of different types of games that I would be willing to try now, but I don't have the means to try them (I could try some by pirating, but I'm not going to pirate). I think if I had money to throw at things, I could safely call myself a gamer, but unfortunately gaming is an expensive hobby.... :|


----------



## DaisyCrossing (Nov 10, 2012)

It's so tricky. Since there's so many different KINDS of gamers. I will admit that I look down on the people who play shooters all day and don't truly value any of them. Example: My Dad. Basically he literally throws away his old shooter gamers and gets new up to date ones because "the graphics and realism is better".

Maybe it's just because I have the mentality of "never throw away a good game" and maybe it's because I wish people appreciated games as an art form.

Err sorry i'm babbling....definition of a gamer...hmmm...someone who regularly plays games. Any kind. Is a big hobby of theirs basically.

Now does that count towards people who just play angry birds and other similar phone games? Well if they play it quite a bit? I guess so. A casual gamer. But a gamer none the less. Does that count towards people who are mindless shooter fans? Yeah. They're gamers. And they play them alot. Does that make them casual too? Hmm I dunno. I know sometimes they're called casual gamers but they get pretty hard core into it. Mechanic and strategy wise. But they're not the type of people who value story USUALLY.


----------



## Officer Berri (Nov 10, 2012)

^This is pretty much exactly what I would have to say on this subject, especially with the shooter fans who just throw out old games in order to play new ones with better graphics. I'm also big on video games as an art form. xD

I'm not sure what type of gamer I am. I will play any game outside of shooters for the most part. But when I play a game and I really like the story, world, and characters, I have a tendency to learn every little thing I can about it.


----------



## ChubbyGirl (Nov 26, 2012)

My definition is a little bit strange, it is? someone is really mad about playing different kind of games without having a good sleep and foods until its finish he/ she is the real gamer like myself.


----------



## Max12 (Nov 26, 2012)

Really nice talking about definition of a gamer and also really nice above comments, guys, i also want to say something about it, guys, i also really like games, and many games are my favorite, i love games...


----------



## Overlord Gorntrex (Nov 26, 2012)

We should start declaring rules for what a gamer is in the fashion of "you might be a redneck if" jokes.

You might be a gamer if, you play video games.


----------



## Skitty (Dec 30, 2012)

I think that if you like and play games enough to say you like more than one specific franchise then you can rightfully be called a "gamer." I feel like the conflict regarding this topic has only gotten intense in recent years. Honestly, people should stop being such elitists because there are different levels of engagement in any and every hobby/interest on the planet. If someone is only starting to get into games but considers their passion large enough to start referring themselves as a gamer, who the hxxx am I to tell them otherwise? I'm not going to kick you out of my "special club" because I'm grasping for some sort of exclusivity or feeling of belonging to a demographic title that has to be "earned." 
The whole stigma regarding official "gamer" title and what people have been deeming "fake geeks" is really irritating.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 5, 2013)

Someone who plays video games.


----------



## Kip (Jan 5, 2013)

@ Skitty: Lol i loved that. Now i know how some girl gamers feel! If i was her i would murder those guys!!! I'd say a gamer is anyone who plays often (or whenever given the chance) and at least 2 different franchises no matter what the games are.


----------



## Carole (Jan 7, 2013)

I was thinking about this today, and then saw this thread. What a coincidence!

I don't think "gamer" means anything at all any more. Just today, a young man said to me that he didn't know I was a gamer. Huh? I am 64 years old and could care less what is cool, and I am terrible at most competitive or time limited games, and never play online, so think about what that says about the meaning of "gamer". 

I do spend what I think is a lot of time and money on video games, playing mostly peaceful games like Animal Crossing and Professor Layton. I love playing video games. But a gamer? Pffft.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone who plays video games.

I'm aware that there's a certain "subculture" surrounding video games, but I don't think that affinity with that subculture means squat in regards to whether or not someone is a "gamer."

The alleged dichotomy between "hardcore" and "casual" gamers irritates me too much to even kvetch about it.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 17, 2013)

Just someone who plays games is my definition. I never really had a way to differentiate between hardcore and casual gamers.


----------



## GingerBoy (Jan 18, 2013)

A Gamer is a person who enjoys playing game and forgets the rest of the worlds when palying . They just live with the game.


----------



## Roel (Jan 21, 2013)

Someone who plays videogames.

I seriously don't get why people think other people are less of a gamer because they don't play videogames every day or they aren't as good as them. Since when is there a list of things you need to do to be a gamer?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Roel said:


> Someone who plays videogames.
> 
> I seriously don't get why people think other people are less of a gamer because they don't play videogames every day or they aren't as good as them. Since when is there a list of things you need to do to be a gamer?



Some people who are good at video games, and think highly of themselves, got up and decided they knew what was a gamer, and what wasn't.


----------



## Dizzard (Jan 26, 2013)

Somebody who gets into a game and it's world when they're playing it. It doesn't matter if it's casual or hardcore....if they get invested in them then I would consider them a gamer.

I think it's a bit like the difference between somebody who reads books and somebody who just reads magazines. People always remember a brilliant book.....but you're not really going to have people recalling a particular magazine edition that they read with the same kind of vigour.


----------

